# Can you rescue a puppy



## pfinney09 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been wanting a GSD for sometime and have gone through all the forums trying to figure out good breeders and the different lines and everything else that I could.... Everyone keeps mentioning a rescue dog, and this sounds like the right thing to do but I want to know if I can still get a young puppy, like 8-10 weeks or so?? Or is it all older dogs? If anyone has some good info I would apprecaite it, thanks


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes! Check with your local gsd rescue or do a search for a gsd on petfinder and select "Baby" for the age. 

My first and second rescues were both puppies. Several of my fosters were also young puppies.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We have had quite a few GSD puppies come through. We also see a lot of older puppies (5 months to a year) but plenty of the little babies as well. It's wonderful that you want to rescue - it's a great way to save a life and get a terrific dog! 








If you watch the boards for a while and check Petfinder, you will be astounded at all the wonderful dogs out there who find themselves homeless.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

What are your reasons for wanting a puppy? 

If it's about bonding, you need to meet a few older rescued GSDs who are practically attached to their new owners' hips. Age isn't an issue when it comes to bonding. 

If it's about training: Older dogs may come with "baggage" but many of them simply didn't get any training so they taught themselves a few bad habits. GSDs are incredibly intelligent & don't have to be young to learn. Even if you get a puppy, you'll still go through the "bratty teen" stage with them, when it seems they've forgotten everything you ever taught them & they'll test you at every opportunity to see if "no" really means "no." A number of "bratty teens" end up in rescue when the "cute factor" wears off & people don't want to deal with the responsibility of caring for a "real" dog. (Personally, the "bratty teen" stage is my favourite!) 

Don't be too quick to rule out an older rescue. You might even get one that's already housebroken & past the obnoxious puppy stage. 

Puppies are a LOT of work. I admit, though, that sometimes it's nice to be able to start a dog off right (especially regarding socialization) and not have to deal with the baggage used dogs tend to have. I've raised one dog from puppyhood. He turned out well & is definitely worth more than all the stuff he destroyed (and it's a loooong list).


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

I wanted a puppy as well when I was searching for GSD. The board told me about rescuing as well, I wanted to rescue a puppy instead I rescued a 4 year old and she is now attached the hip to me. What you call a velcro dog!!!

We have went through training and probably one of the smartest easiest dogs I have ever trained.

My only complaint is it took abotu 8 months to get my Patty to be really social with other people and not be scared. I mean rescues have gone through a lot wheter its being abandoned by there master, death of there master, or just plain out being a stray.

My advice is to go to the rescue tell them what you are looking for in a dog. And if its a reliable experienced rescue they will find the right dog for you.

Little did I know with my job and social life a puppy was totally the wrong thing for me. Kind of like when you get in a relationship with a new girl it's all about timing!!! haha


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quoteon't be too quick to rule out an older rescue. You might even get one that's already housebroken & past the obnoxious puppy stage.


Exactly! The puppies are out there and if you want one, there's no reason you can't find one in rescue, but older dogs are awesome! 

I foster a lot of adults and many of them are automatically housebroken (most that I get have been outside dogs previously), they're not into everyting, and they're right there ready to get started on their new life. 

And I know you haven't said anything about bonding being a concern, so I'm not picking on you, but that's one of the most common reasons I hear from people about not wanting to get an older dog. To that I say:









Within a day they're following me around like I'm the second coming . It's quite an ego boost, although it makes going to the bathroom by myself difficult!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I agree, I wouldn’t rule out an older dog but to be honest some people really want to go through cute little fuzzy puppy stage. I don’t think there’s anything wrong with wanting that. 

We got our Scooby when he was around 3 months old. He and his sister came into a GSD rescue in MN when they were only 10 weeks old because the breeder didn’t want to spend any more time to find them homes. He put them both in a garbage bag and tossed them in the river. He didn’t realize someone was watching him and fished them out of the river and asked if she could have them. I was a volunteer with the rescue group at the time and kept an eye on him. I couldn’t believe no one wanted to adopt this puppy – so, he’s now mine.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I highly doubt I'll ever go the puppy route again. Bear is a true blessing, and letting him have a place he feels safe and loved in the latter half of his life makes me very happy too. And he is most definitely a velcro dog. 
However, if pups are your thing, they're out there needing homes too.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Give another read to the posts before mine. There is not a single reply one this baord that isn't helpful, being it resucing a pup or older dog. 

However, if anyone that replied has any rescue groups in your area I wish they would respond.

Why, because I am just getting involved in resuce and most of the dogs we house come from the southern states. So there most be plenty of pups and adult dogs that would love a new home.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

There’s a number of GSDs for adoption in TN. I searched petfinders and found the following that might be of interest. There are many more in TN a person just needs to search.

Female: Geena @ 3 years of age.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5662172

Female: White GSD Cindy @ 1 year old
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10014291

Female: Sable GSD Sheba @ 2-3 years old
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10111162

Male: Nicky @ 4 years of age. (Might be higher energy.)
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9870322

Male: Black GSD Corky @ 4 years of age (looks like a purebred to me – but pictures aren’t the best.)
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7415046

Male: Black & Silver GSD Dakota @ 2 years old (again looks purebred to me)
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10081593

PUPPIES that appear to be purebred GSDs in TN (it can be very hard to tell with puppies if they’re purebreds or not.)
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10009075
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10121576


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

There has been quite a run on gsd puppies turning up in southern shelters lately, so if you are wanting a puppy, just keep looking. I'm in AL and in a little over a year I've seen and helped rescue some of at least 12 gsd puppies in a couple area shelters. GSRCA just pulled 4 out of another shelter, you might check with them.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've seen several in KY come up just this week including 2 tiny ones.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Can you rescue a puppy??? Absolutely! 

Here is my rescue puppy...left on our rescue's doorstep in the middle of the night.......(yes, I am a foster failure)










And here is Baby Alex...with our rescue (adoption pending)...after being surrendered from a bad situation










Yes...rescues get puppies...I see them posted in our "urgent" and "nonurgent" forums all the time. 

Thank you for choosing rescue!!

(oh, and of course...as the others have stated...don't rule out a nice older dog...done that too...and it was the best thing I ever did)


----------

